

Live is beautiful - live activity visualisation made with node.js - sippndipp
http://node.9elements.com/

======
agento
This is really mesmerizing to watch

------
mindhunter
the preview images seem desaturated. inspect element -> ah, css opacity 0.7 -
why?

~~~
s04p
gotta check this, thanks for the hint!

~~~
mindhunter
the animations are amazing - couldn't wrap my head around how you calculate
the curves.

~~~
s04p
cheers! Will update later with opacity = 1 ;)

------
cblavier
Really well executed, love it!

------
newmetl
Awesome!

------
rinrae
well done.

------
jayniz
sweet!!! although i could do without the music ;)

